Ask HN: Why Skype is so buggy and unreliable? - mrsheen
======
drallison
Asking "Why Skype is so buggy and unreliable?" is not a serious request, just
a snarky comment. What are the bugs you have identified? When and how is Skype
unreliable? If your comment is serious, you need to provide more information.
And then you need to file a bug report (or reports) with the software owner,
Microsoft.

------
PaulHoule
Skype works O.K. for me.

